# The van Aaken SmartBox



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I've got the Van Aaken smart box fitted to my Ducato. Can anybody answer the following questions please.

Do you leave the smart box on the vehicle when it's serviced?

If so has there been any problems?

Did you discuss the smart box with the service people beforehand?

I'm concerned that if I have to have the vehicle worked on whilst abroad what could happen if the box is still in situ.

I've got another seven months to run on the warranty. The third year of the three year warranty does not cover very much anyway. It's greatly reduced after the first two years.


Thanks

Don


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> I've got the Van Aaken smart box fitted to my Ducato.
> Don


I'll show my ignorance first, Don. I could Google but there must be others in the same boat.

What is the Van Aaken smart box.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

autostratus said:


> Don Madge said:
> 
> 
> > I've got the Van Aaken smart box fitted to my Ducato.
> ...


I do apologize, another senior moment.

Smart box http://tinyurl.com/dvala

Don


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> I do apologize, another senior moment.
> 
> Smart box http://tinyurl.com/dvala
> 
> Don


Phew 

So, what did it do for you?
In your view was it worth the money?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Gillian wrote

Phew 

So, what did it do for you? 
In your view was it worth the money? 

Gillian I posted this on the Motorhome List in July this year.


After having the Van AAken smart Box fitted to my Timberland in April I
decided to do a fuel consumption check on our recent 4200 mile trip around
the Iberian Peninsula. We normally cruise at about 90/100 KPH (usually the
van is fully loaded 3300kgs) and with the cruise control set we found that
we did not have to change down for the hills which we would have expected to
have change down on before the box was fitted.

I tried to keep an accurate check when refueling, It's difficult at times
when you are trying to fill the tank right to the brim. The 4200 miles on
the continent returned the following:-

Overall 33.08 MPG

Best 36.25 MPG

Worse 27.73 MPG

On a previous trip to France (1400 mile) before the Smart box was fitted our
overall MPG was 30.34. I must point out the smartbox was fitted for
convenience rather than fuel economy.

We have got to the stage in life now where we don't charge about anymore,
well not often anyway, we also practice defensive driving. We have both
found that our reactions are not what they used to be. I have been driving
world wide since 1952 and Maureen since 1967.

We consider the smart box money well spent. We use the van a lot (30,000
miles in two years) mainly on the continent.

I spoke to my insurers before the work went ahead and they were quite happy.

Don


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Don most 'smart boxes'can simply be unplugged by the servicing garage if necessary.Van A should be able to advise.I think it was Pete on MMM forum who told the tale of an ECU unit being fried by a pressure washer during an engine cleaning session.So watch this.

I am about to have a box fitted to my 2 ltr Nuevo and am pondering whether to have an intercooler fitted.The 2 ltr Peugeot being apparently lacking in this respect.
The engine does all i expect of it apart from sharp hills after a standing start and then it dithers about in 1st & 2nd gear for a minute or so.
I carry no weight,bikes or wives and the Jack Russell and i are of interchangable size and temperament.We never travel more than 60/70mph and then only for a couple of hours at a time

So panel.... do i need to spend £600 on an intercooler ?

Don ..,Radio 4 6.30 tonight if you are a fan of Brother Woody (Your new signature)...His life as a stand up comedian.

Nick


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Moondog said:


> Don most 'smart boxes'can simply be unplugged by the servicing garage if necessary.Van A should be able to advise.I think it was Pete on MMM forum who told the tale of an ECU unit being fried by a pressure washer during an engine cleaning session.So watch this.
> 
> Nick


Nick

I've spoken to Van Aaken but I'm just looking for any personal experiences people have had.

My box has been off for the annual servicing. I can't get it off myself but I can instruct somebody how to do it.

I can't imaging anybody steam cleaning a modern day computerized engine.
There is a warning in the handbook somewhere.

Don


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Don,

I would recommend removing the Smart Box whenever the vehicle is with Fiat while there is still warranty to run.

Your insurer should also be informed.

Unusually, so far I have practiced what I preach :roll: 

Dave


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Don,
> 
> I would recommend removing the Smart Box whenever the vehicle is with Fiat while there is still warranty to run.
> 
> ...


Dave,

It's only been in for servicing once since the box was fitted and it was removed.The box was put back on this morning. HWMBO is out road testing it now 

I checked with Comfort before the box was fitted they had no objections.

If you look at the Fiat warranty you will see the third year cover is not worth the paper it's printed on. I was expecting to get a part replaced but the warranty people turned it down. 

Jordans did let me have the part for half price. It still came to £460 though that included the MOT.

Don


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

What's wrong with the standard setup?
The main problem with most standard Turbo Diesel engines as supplied from the factory is that the On-boost additional fuel is not added progressively in relation to the boost pressure increasing. Initially, as the boost comes in, the On-boost fuel reaches its maximum level too soon, the air/fuel ratio is often richer than Stoichiometric and black smoke is produced. Later, as boost increases with the On-boost fuel at its highest level, there is insufficient fuel to match the amount of air entering the engine - a lean condition - and the power potentially available is not obtained. Even on a static M.O.T. emissions test, enough boost is produced to bring in the On-boost fuel which is why many engines produce excessively high emissions even when new. And excessive emissions of smoke are often produced when taking up power, accelerating hard and changing gear. How do we overcome the problems? After making bench-mark tests of emissions, boost pressure and performance for your vehicle, we start making adjustments to the Diesel fuel pump. The On-boost fuel is completely re-calibrated to match additional fuel against additional boost. We achieve this using a sophisticated technique - involving both science and creative know-how - that we have developed and refined over many years at van Aaken Developments. In this way, the emission test is not affected by undue amounts of on-boost fuel, allowing us to increase the main fuel and remain emission compliant.

What do you gain?
The Performance Optimisation gives you the best possible power, response and flexibility from your engine - in some cases up to 35% more power and 40% more torque. You will feel the Performance gains from our Optimisation technique as soon as you drive your vehicle away. The torque is increased from idle upwards, even before any boost is produced. This expands the useable rev-range of your engine and brings boost pressure in faster and earlier. Mid-range power and torque increases provide most of what you feel whilst you drive. By correctly matching air/fuel ratios throughout the rev-range, top end power is increased. In short, Power and Torque will now be maintained at their optimum levels throughout the whole rev-range reducing the drama involved with overtaking. Less gear changes will be required due to the larger power band making for a more relaxed drive. The Optimisation also improves fuel atomisation, and hence combustion, and thus can also improve fuel economy. We have many letters from customers telling us of up to 4 mpg better consumption!


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

It would appear that Van Aaken have a Xmas promotion on these smart boxes circ. £250

Hugh


----------

